# Mosaic Tiled Concrete Table



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I got tired of replacing tables under the house, so I bought a concrete set for $300. delivered from Conroe to Jamaica Beach.
I wanted a tile top so I started rounding up some hard to find colors like pink & turquoise. I found out to break the tiles, it worked best to wrap in an old piece of towel and hit it with a hammer. The porcelain tiles almost always broke into four pieces. Used gray thinset and buttered each tile as I applied it. I had separate boxes with each color tile. It took a while to do, because it was like a jigsaw puzzle without a picture. I mixed sand with the thinset for the grout.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Reminds me of home


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice top Kenny. Time consuming project. I can appreciate the time it took to fit the pieces together after watching my wife do something similar on a couple 18" stepping stones.


----------

